# British pub in Alicante City for sidejob



## Craigfisher (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm moving to Alicante City for 5 months in January. I've been looking for a side job in the city in (for example) a British pub. The only things I could find were clubs or 21+ pubs. Does anyone know a place for me to contact? As these 5 months are gonna be expensive enough for me, I'm very keen on getting a side job but this isn't very succesful, yet. 

Hope you guys can help me!

By the way, I was looking for a local football club in Alicante, unfortunately I didn't get a reply on that. If anyone can inform me regarding this, it would be a big help.

Regards,

Craig


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Its off season and winter, to be honest I doubt you'll find a job, good luck though.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't really know the Alicante region but if it is anywhere like where we live more than half the restaurants and bars close for the winter and those that remain open pay staff a rediculously low wage because there are so many people looking for jobs. As for football it is the Spanish obsession so I think you'll find one very easily once you are over here.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Any luck finding a bar job or a football team?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You'll be here for longer than 90 days so will need to register and show proof of income, health insurance - not EHIC, that's for emergencies.

Plus you need a proper legal contract as working on the black is illegal in Spain just as it is in the Netherlands.

As has been said, there isn't much work around and six million Spaniards are looking for what little work there is.

P.S. Have just seen date of your post...so: did you find legal work?


----------



## Craigfisher (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

didn't have much luck in Alicante, the place was cancelled last minute so I thought all the plans were gone. In the last second I found work in Malaga so that's where I'm living now. Lovely weather, accomodation in Torremolinos at the beach side. Couldn't be better! Although the work is 55 hours a week for an internship I don't get payed a penny so I'm still looking for a local bar as a side job. At the moment there aren't any open positions anywhere but a pub I visit quite often told me I have to keep coming and keep asking because around March it will get busy and then they quite possibly can offer me a place. I'll keep looking! If anyone has some advice, feel free to give it because every little help is welcome!

With the football team I haven't had much luck yet because there aren't loads of amateur football clubs here and I don't have the quality to join Malaga, I wish tho haha. My boss connected me with someone who arranges golf tournaments tho and as that is my second sport, I'll probably focus on that one.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool, you'd have better luck looking around Torremolinos for bars to work in, still gona be very tough though. Not seen a British run bar around Alicante City so you'd have needed pretty good Spanish to get a bar job here, or take the tram to Benidorm.


----------



## Craigfisher (Oct 28, 2012)

My Spanish is getting better by the day but it's pretty damn difficult to start haha. A lot of bars around here but due to the season, not much vacant positions. Ah well, i'll keep trying!
I came all the way from Holland in a Peugeot 404 from 1974 ghehe, so I always have transport. If things won't work out in Torremolinos for a side job, I can always try to go to Benalmadena, Malaga, Fuengirola, Marbella or other nearby located places. Problem is, I already heard there are people cleaning the streets while they have the diploma's to become a lawyer but there isn't any work. I'll keep trying, again if anyone has any advice, tell me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Craigfisher said:


> My Spanish is getting better by the day but it's pretty damn difficult to start haha. A lot of bars around here but due to the season, not much vacant positions. Ah well, i'll keep trying!
> I came all the way from Holland in a Peugeot 404 from 1974 ghehe, so I always have transport. If things won't work out in Torremolinos for a side job, I can always try to go to Benalmadena, Malaga, Fuengirola, Marbella or other nearby located places. Problem is, I already heard there are people cleaning the streets while they have the diploma's to become a lawyer but there isn't any work. I'll keep trying, again if anyone has any advice, tell me!



Just keep trying. Make friends with as many bar owners as you can and keep a high profile, so that should anything become available they will think of you and you'll be easy to find. It seems that when there is this kind of work available, its not what you know but who

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Craigfisher said:


> With the football team I haven't had much luck yet because there aren't loads of amateur football clubs here and I don't have the quality to join Malaga, I wish tho haha. My boss connected me with someone who arranges golf tournaments tho and as that is my second sport, I'll probably focus on that one.


I don't know, but I think there probably are lots of amateur clubs, but perhaps you're just not finding them. You can try...
Asking in Sports centres (mainly for kids, but for adults too
Málaga
Hanging around football fields (possibly the same addresses as above)
Instalaciones Deportivas Campos Futbol Malaga - Mlaga
Asking in Irish pubs - just google Irish Pubs Malaga

As for the job, well, that's Spain in recession


----------



## Craigfisher (Oct 28, 2012)

Accidentally joined tercera division club Torremolinos, currently playing in their youth division. Everything going well, as nearly all of you said, there are enough clubs, just have to know where to be. All figured out, thanks! Getting a sidejob is still difficult but I'll work that out. Cheers!


----------



## ethnic369 (Aug 26, 2014)

*hi*

hi im english and live in el campello, is there any expats clubs in alicante, to make new friends? im 52, if you can help i would be greatfull, dave


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

ethnic369 said:


> hi im english and live in el campello, is there any expats clubs in alicante, to make new friends? im 52, if you can help i would be greatfull, dave


Hi, I also live in El Campello and it has a club known as the English Speaking Club which has plenty of English speaking and Spanish members. I will try to send you a private message, with my email address in case you want to know more.


----------

